# Are You Nuts??



## Riverlandrobo (Jan 27, 2021)

Needed a big nut for big drawbar to hold keyway cutter on the Rockford 24 inch Hy-Draulic Shaper


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 27, 2021)

It's official. You have the biggest nut I have ever seen.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 27, 2021)

Good job.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 27, 2021)

that's cool! Did you index each face using an angle block/ gauge against the previously cut face? That's a trick worth remembering!


----------



## Riverlandrobo (Jan 27, 2021)

Old timer showed me that trick....set 30 degree angle down on vise after cutting the first flat....bump it to hold the flat lock vise down and cut the 3 sides ....turn 30 degree angle upside down and put each of the first 3 flats against it and cut the other 3 sides...if you look in the pictures in the post you can see this in use for the first 3 sides


----------



## aliva (Jan 31, 2021)

ok make this one


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 31, 2021)

At least that one you can not drop on the floor and have it roll down the floor drain. But then if you drop it on the floor it might just go thru the floor.....


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 31, 2021)

aliva said:


> ok make this one
> View attachment 353412


I would like to know the story behind that one.  What would be the application?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 31, 2021)

Might be an art piece. Either that or for carburetor (A freakishly large carburetor).  Mike


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 31, 2021)

I wanna see the guy whose holding the wrench.

Slick work on the nut River, good trick.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 31, 2021)

I've been wanting to make some collet blocks that would hold my MT3 collet holder, but I couldn't figure out how I would get an accurate hex around a hole.  Now I know.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 31, 2021)

^^^It appears that your airplane came to an unintended stop!^^^


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 1, 2021)

7milesup said:


> ^^^It appears that your airplane came to an unintended stop!^^^


That can happen when gas can't get to the carb.  :-(


----------

